# Aftermarket Cruze Headlights



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if they have aftermarket headlights for the Cruze yet?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!



Cheers,


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

is it really that hard to use search?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-c...dy/1085-aftermarket-headlights-critiques.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-c...adlight-led-tailight-assemblies-my-cruze.html

Smithclub Chevy Cruze Audi Type LED Headlight | eBay

others out there to, but you can search.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

He's incapable of using the search function, I've gotten used to it...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

cumon guys lol...
does it bother you that much?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ill stop if it does


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Honestly? 
Yes... lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's a personal thing mostly, I hate when 10 people ask the same question and get the same response

Professionally, it just creates duplicates and clutter


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

alright i got you


shawn672 said:


> It's a personal thing mostly, I hate when 10 people ask the same question and get the same response
> 
> Professionally, it just creates duplicates and clutter


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...and, it's one of the *CruzeTalk* "*Site Rules*":



Administrator said:


> *The basics *
> 
> 
> no derogatory comments
> ...


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

*Please help!!*



shawn672 said:


> Honestly?
> Yes... lol


Does anyone know where I can find a link stating they got more the 12.6 gallons of gas in their Eco????? 

ROFL!!!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

This is the best thread i've read in a while.


----------

